# kawasaki bayou



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

i have a chance to get a bayou at a really good price. i don`t know a thing about atv`s and just wondered what you guys thought.it's a 07, two wheel drive for 2000.00. i'm pretty good sized ( 6'1" , 260lbs. ) is this gonna be enough to ride trails and go hunting with?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You'll look like an ape riding a tricycle but it will get you to the woods and back. Trail riding will be pretty boring. They don't make them in 4x4. They are a basic 225cc air cooled single....not much power. They come with 22" tires I think, compared to fullsize utlity machines that typicaly run 25" tires. The Bayou as been around for years, basically unchanged. It's a very reliable little utility quad...but it is very little. Better take a close look at it first and drive it. it wil lcertainly get you in and out of the woods with a critter or two and it will work on the trails as well....jsut don't expect much excitement on the trails, but for leisurely cruises in the woods would work just fine.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

there is a dealer on craigslist from wi selling them new for $1995


----------



## mancelona_hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

dburroak said:


> i have a chance to get a bayou at a really good price. i don`t know a thing about atv`s and just wondered what you guys thought.it's a 07, two wheel drive for 2000.00. i'm pretty good sized ( 6'1" , 260lbs. ) is this gonna be enough to ride trails and go hunting with?


You should be fine. I'm thinking about buying an '09 Bayou 250. I have owned a Yamaha 200E three wheeler for many years and have had not problems. I'm about 6ft. 1 inch and around 220 pounds. A 250 should be just the right size and not big enough to get hurt on. I don't know what guys do with say an 800 cc quad? That's more horse power than some cars on the road today:SHOCKED:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a link to it with all the specs. You can compare it with a smaller fullsize quad, the Priarie 360.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> You'll look like an ape riding a tricycle but it will get you to the woods and back. Trail riding will be pretty boring.


 
:lol::lol::lol: I'd wait and buy a real quad... :lol::lol::lol: I got tears running.....:lol:


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I have nothing against that quad but I think for that price if you are patient and keep an eye out you will find something that will fit you better and be a bit more fun in the trails for that price range. If you look back a few model years you can get yourself into a much larger quad with twice the engine for about that price. The key is to look at the condition of the quad versus the year of the quad for the best deal. Many of these quads are owned by guys like me who rarely put 200 miles a year on them and although they are 5 years old they are really still in brand new shape. If all you want is a 250 then check out the honda recon, hands down the fastest and most fun 250 utility quad out their and they have been making them forever so they are literally bullet proof. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## mancelona_hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, the reason I'm going with the Bayou 250 is not only for the reasonable price, but I also wanted something that my wife could ride occasionally and not get hurt on...


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

mancelona_hunter said:


> Well, the reason I'm going with the Bayou 250 is not only for the reasonable price, but I also wanted something that my wife could ride occasionally and not get hurt on...


Blame it on the wife....:lol:


----------



## Fulldraw19 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a 03 Bayou 250 4X4. Its better suited for my son. But it will get you around. $2000 for a 4X2 seems a little high. I'd look around.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Definetly to much money. My wife drives my 500 but its is an automatic. Just have her practice in a field so she can get a feel for how it handles in turns and such. My buddy does drive an old Bayou that is still holding up strong and with chains on he keeps up when we go ice fishing.


----------

